# More pics



## FLUXUS (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## FLUXUS (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## razabashir (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice post.


----------



## FLUXUS (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Phillip123 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool post


----------



## nikorobin (Aug 16, 2016)

thanks, these are amazing pics.


----------



## OpenFlash Performance (Sep 19, 2016)

Not going to lie, I miss my Gallardo 6MT. Had it for 40k miles/5 years and it never had one single problem. Strangely enough, it was probably the most reliable car I owned. Had a few track days under it's belt as well!


----------

